# Can't find Blower Resistors



## WingNut (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm having the same problem that has been posted many times. 
"Blower fan only works on high"
I've read that it is the blower resistor assembly but I am unable to locate it.
I've removed the glove box and have followed the wires running from the blower motor. The wires run into a bundle with other wires and run up behind the air ducts.

1994 Maxima with Auto Climate Control
I'm posting two pics showing the blower motor and the wires running from the blower motor. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

In the B14 FSM it is shown here. It is held in with 2 phillips screws and has a flat connector. The resistor looks like a circuit board, and is inside the housing, cooled by the air blown by the heater motor.

Hopefully it is similar in the Maxima.

Lew


----------



## WingNut (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply Lew.
I had found you link before, but unfortunately, the board is not located in the same place.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the metal piece in the first pic is it. pull the plugs off and remove the two screws and pull it out of the box.


----------



## WingNut (Sep 25, 2004)

I thought that this may be the part at first, but it doesn't look anything like what has been described in other posts. Here is the pic of the part removed.
Can anyone confirm that it is the correct part?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

That looks similar to the one I pulled out of my '93 Cadillac. The fingers sticking out are a heat sink for cooling the resistor. It runs hot, and needs to be in a flow of air when the fan is on. That's why it is inside the air duct/housing.

Lew


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

That's it. looks different than the ones I've seen on the inside, but the cover plate is correct.
that one may be an aftermarket piece already.


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

*blower resistor fix*

that's the right part. i fixed it for $0.00. just by taking a hot soildering iron and reflowing all the joints. it works just fine now in all speeds. if you can't solder then the part is for sale at rockauto.com for $14.09.


----------



## Magik93Maxima (May 11, 2003)

WingNut said:


> I thought that this may be the part at first, but it doesn't look anything like what has been described in other posts. Here is the pic of the part removed.
> Can anyone confirm that it is the correct part?




I Ordered One From A Nissan Dealership, but it didnt have the heat sinks, it have a "cage" around the resistors... but it was the same size. however the fan only worked on 2 speeds, and when the AC was turned Off, it would still blow air. i'll post a pic later...
Pehaps there is a difference in Manual And Auto Climate Control....


Chris


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

Magik93Maxima said:


> I Ordered One From A Nissan Dealership, but it didnt have the heat sinks, it have a "cage" around the resistors... but it was the same size. however the fan only worked on 2 speeds, and when the AC was turned Off, it would still blow air. i'll post a pic later...
> Pehaps there is a difference in Manual And Auto Climate Control....
> 
> 
> Chris



the cage looking part is correct for the automatic system. you didn't say what kind of car you have or what kind or system it has, but rest assured that they are different.


----------



## Magik93Maxima (May 11, 2003)

rvanders37 said:


> the cage looking part is correct for the automatic system. you didn't say what kind of car you have or what kind or system it has, but rest assured that they are different.



It May Be The Right Part, But It Didnt FixMy Problem, And When The AC Is Turned Off, The Fan Still Blows On Low.

Chris


----------

